# Projected Marriott TS



## Kilby5924 (Aug 18, 2006)

Foundthis list of possible new Marriott TS on Streetblog
Sheldon

MARRIOTT GETTING BIGGER & BIGGER: August 18
Filed under: CONSUMER AFFAIRS — street @ 12:03 am 
According to a list recently passed out by Marriott Vacation Club, you can expect some exciting new locations for resorts in the future (you guys really should be more careful about where you leave your stuff…).

Oh. You mean you want to know where they’ll be? Well, OK, I guess I can share.

Grand Bahama 
Canary Islands 
Florida Beach High Rise 
Grande Lakes (Orlando,FL) 
Puerto Rico 
Waikiki 
Cancun 
Dubai 
Kauai Lagoons 
Puerto Vallarta 
Seaside (Monterey, CA) 
Tuscany (Italy) 
MGM Las Vegas 

New Grand Residence Club locations: 

Kauai Lagoons 
Keystone (CO) 
GRC West 
Grand Bahama Lots 
Pretty impressive, yeah?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2006)

I have checked on that list. From my info, it would appear that the list is partly fact and partly some MCVI person's speculation, but it's not any kind of official internal MVCI list.

Based on my own knowledge and my checking on the veracity of the list, I can comment on some of the places:

For Grande Lakes (the Grand Vista Sequel, adjacent to the new JW Marriott), it appears that an announcement will likely be made soon. That and several other possible locations (including the now-under-construction Maui Sequel) were discussed in this thread a year ago.

Grand Bahama - Marriott owns land, but the project is stalled.

Cancun - Has been discussed often by Marriott, but - so far - it hasn't worked out

Florida Beach High Rise - Probably Marco Island

Kauai Lagoons - Likely, but nothing definite

Puerto Vallarta - This rumor has been around for at least the last six years, with no substantiation.

Tuscany (Italy) - Probably - eventually; not imminent and not definite

MGM Las Vegas - Huh? It would make no sense to build another one less than a mile from Grand Chateau, with GC still having years before it will be sold out. Perhaps way, way off in the future....

Although some of the others might make sense eventually, they appear to have come from someone's dreams.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 18, 2006)

The high rise down in FL might refer to Ocean Pointe 2 that has been rumored for some time.  On our last trip to OP the GM said it was happening, but no timetable.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2006)

Possibly. I don't know. 

But Marco Island is pretty definite. The word "probably" in my earlier post was an understatement.


----------



## camachinist (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't forget this one....
http://www.marriottgrandresidences.com/index.asp

Whole ownership condos, it appears....

Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 18, 2006)

I stayed at the Ritz Carlton Grand Lakes in February - what a great complex and location for a timeshare, with a JW there as well - you'd never need to leave it. The RC suite was first class facing the pools and golf - wonderful. 

Then again, it's Orlando.

Brian


----------



## Dave M (Aug 19, 2006)

mj2vacation said:
			
		

> Ocean Pointe 2


Checking a bit further, you are correct. Ocean Pointe Sequel is a definite.


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 19, 2006)

*Kauai Lagoons?*

I've been to Kauai but I'm not clear on the location of Kauai Lagoons. Is that a particular part of the island? Where would this be located?
Thanks!


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 19, 2006)

[_*QUOTE=Dave M]Checking a bit further, you are correct. Ocean Pointe Sequel is a definite.[/QUOTE]*_

Dave,

Is this the "proposed TS" at the Ocean Mall?


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 19, 2006)

The area near the existing Kauai beach Club


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 19, 2006)

As a Southern California owner I am going to cry  -- we need more out here like in Santa Barbara or San Francisco (non-grand residence type).


----------



## dwd (Aug 19, 2006)

When we were at Kauai Beach Club in July the GM talked about the Kauai Lagoons, even had a drawing of where it would be in relationship to the whole development around the golf course.  It sounded like they wll be very upscale and not very many units.  The plan is for the Kauai Lagoons area to be high end and to have at least one hotel in addition to two timeshares. The canels will be reopened and if it goes as planned there will be single family dwellings for sale as well.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 19, 2006)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> I stayed at the Ritz Carlton Grand Lakes in February - what a great complex and location for a timeshare, with a JW there as well - you'd never need to leave it. The RC suite was first class facing the pools and golf - wonderful.
> 
> Then again, it's Orlando.
> 
> Brian



Grande Lakes is a great resort.  One of our favorites.  We prefer the JW when we have he kids, and the Ritz Concierge floor when just me and the Mrs.

It will be interesting what they do with the ts.  I can't imagine just a mini Grande Vista going in there.


----------



## turkel (Aug 20, 2006)

Cathyb I agree with you.  How about San Diego, Ventura, Pismo Beach, San Fran., Big Bear.  However I also think a New York Manhatten location should be on the list.  Forget Orlando, yuck and already over built.  Why is it that to Marriott if 1 is good 5 to 7 is even better.  I have no complaints regarding any island in Hawaii, St. Thomas, St.kitts but let's see a Mexico and Bahamas.  A hotel conversion or part hotel part timeshare is ok by me, with all the hotels they have why don't they just convert a couple top floors for timeshare?  Then we would really be going places


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 20, 2006)

turkel said:
			
		

> ...with all the hotels they have why don't they just convert a couple top floors for timeshare? Then we would really be going places


 
A great idea.  I envision daily maid service, room service, etc.

Brian


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 20, 2006)

turkel said:
			
		

> Cathyb I agree with you.  How about San Diego, Ventura, Pismo Beach, San Fran., Big Bear.  However I also think a New York Manhatten location should be on the list.  Forget Orlando, yuck and already over built.  Why is it that to Marriott if 1 is good 5 to 7 is even better.  I have no complaints regarding any island in Hawaii, St. Thomas, St.kitts but let's see a Mexico and Bahamas.  A hotel conversion or part hotel part timeshare is ok by me, with all the hotels they have why don't they just convert a couple top floors for timeshare?  Then we would really be going places



i believe the number of people going into Orlando (50,000,000) a year might be a part of the reason for yet another ts....  just like mosquitos, Marriott likes new blood.

Part of the problem with putting the ts into the hotel is that MI does not own many of the hotels.  

Manhattan is just too expensive for a run of the mill mvci property.  Maybe they could put an add on to the asian points program, as a few of those are propesed for urban environments. (I know.... land in Hawaii is expensive, but most of the properties they are developing have been held by the owners of the hotels or are part of a grander plan that utilizes Marriott's Brand to build credibility).


----------



## chkvtzn (Aug 21, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Checking a bit further, you are correct. Ocean Pointe Sequel is a definite.



What do you think this will do to values at the 'original' ocean pointe?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know. However, I don't believe there is any historical trend suggesting that adding new Marriott timeshares in a location where Marriott already has timeshares has had any particular adverse impact on values.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone know 'where' the OP Sequel hi rise might go...maybe Marriott got the 'pink' building to sell?   

Brian


----------



## Dave M (Aug 21, 2006)

In response to ArBravesFan's question, I'm checking on that now, Brian, and expect to have an answer soon....


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 21, 2006)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> Does anyone know 'where' the OP Sequel hi rise might go...maybe Marriott got the 'pink' building to sell?
> 
> Brian



nope.  It will be about a mile further north.  From what I was told, it will be accross the street from the beach, much like Blch Place Towers.

It is proposed as apart of a hotel complex.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 21, 2006)

mj2vacation said:
			
		

> nope.  *It will be about a mile further north.  From what I was told, it will be accross the street from the beach, much like Blch Place Towers.*
> *It is proposed as apart of a hotel complex.*




Are you SURE about this?

This sounds like the old Ocean Mall location.  I have heard that possibility has been disapproved.


----------



## turkel (Aug 22, 2006)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> A great idea.  I envision daily maid service, room service, etc.
> 
> Brian


 I am so with you on that


----------



## Dave M (Aug 22, 2006)

I have received some additional info from a reliable source about Ocean Pointe Sequel. It turns out that Marriott is still negotiating for an exact location. There are at least two possible sites. Marriott apparently doesn't yet own the property on which it would be built.

Apparently, some info was given to some people (sales?) at OP earlier this year that the location was all set. So far, it isn't.

So how can it be definite that there will be a Sequel, if Marriott doesn't yet have a site? I guess the answer is that it's as definite as such a project can be when the site is still pending.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I* have received some additional info from a reliable source about Ocean Pointe Sequel. It turns out that Marriott is still negotiating for an exact location. There are at least two possible sites. Marriott apparently doesn't yet own the property on which it would be built.*
> 
> Very interesting.  Thanks again Dave for your service as moderator.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the update Dave.  Nothing is definite until it is built and sold (anyone remember the announcement about Sharm al Sheik in Egypt?)  

That resort was actually partially developed (I don't have all of the details) but never sold as a timeshare (at least not MVCI).

They still have a fairly large sales staff at OP and they are giving them other properties to sell until the proposed sequel is underway.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 22, 2006)

turkel said:
			
		

> A hotel conversion or part hotel part timeshare is ok by me, with all the hotels they have why don't they just convert a couple top floors for timeshare?  Then we would really be going places



That could be difficult in many cases.  Remember that the way that hotel corporations tend to work nowadays, someone else owns the building, and the hotel company enters into a term contract to manage it.  In order to convert a couple of top floors into timeshare, Marriott would either have to buy those floors from the owner and resell them, or the owner would wind up getting most of the profit on the sale.  Either case likely is not acceptable to Marriott.  If It purpose builds a property, or buy an entire property, it can control costs in such a way that the profitability can be favorable, and it can keep the entire purchase price as profit.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Is the rumored TS at Marco Island a "definite?"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ArBravesFan said:
			
		

> Is the rumored TS at Marco Island a "definite?"



I'd say it's pretty darn close to being definite.  Marriott has closed on the purchase of the old Radisson Hotel, the hotel has closed operations, and the city council recently approved the project with a 150 ft height limit.  Marriott had wanted to be able to build higher, but after the vote, Marriott's project manager said he was very pleased and that MVCI would be submitting detailed plans very soon.

Steve


----------



## barbaraek (Sep 1, 2006)

The sales rep at our tour of Surf Watch in Hilton Head said Marriott was planning timeshares for St. Kitts and Marco island together with some other European and Asian sites (not specific on those).


----------



## Dave M (Sep 1, 2006)

St. Kitts has been in sales for a little over two months and Marco Island was confirmed as a planned resort earlier in this thread.


----------



## bwenzel (Sep 1, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Checking a bit further, you are correct. Ocean Pointe Sequel is a definite.



Dave:

When we were at Ocean Pointe over the 4th of July, we had a discussion about the proposed Marriott Hotel where the old mall is now with Cheryl Moore, the General Manager.  She said the deal was about 90% done, but the zoning board rejected the concept of a timeshare.  If this is true, there will be a Marriott Hotel, but no timeshare.

Bill


----------



## Dave M (Sep 7, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I have received some additional info from a reliable source about Ocean Pointe Sequel. It turns out that Marriott is still negotiating for an exact location. There are at least two possible sites. Marriott apparently doesn't yet own the property on which it would be built.


It appears that Marriott is about to close on an acquisition of the nearby Crowne Plaza Hotel, which will be the site of OP Sequel.


----------



## PhuketThailand (Sep 7, 2006)

*MVCI Locations*

Hey as a former Sales Executive with MVCI, I have to tell you the rumor mill at Marriott is vast.  But one of the great things is that when and where MVCI builds it will be spectacular for all owners.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, the rumor mill is huge. However, OP Sequel is not a rumor. As others have posted, this project will go forward and has been discussed openly by a number of Marriott personnel.

Until now the exact location for OP Sequel has been in doubt. The site is now definite.

Marco Island is also a definite.


----------



## bwenzel (Sep 8, 2006)

Dave:

Maybe I a little slow, but where is the definite site for OP Sequel?   The old Crowne Plaza Hotel?

Bill


----------



## Dave M (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes. See post #33. Apparently, the hotel will operate for another six months or so.


----------



## gatoredy (Sep 8, 2006)

The proposed site for a second property on Singer Island (site of Ocean Pointe) is the existing dilapidated "ocean mall" that sits a short distance north of O.P. The city council has approved a $2.4 billion redevelpment deal submitted by a group that includes Marriott Vacation Club Intl. At its current state it calls for 125 hotel rooms and 250 resort       iniums housed in a 300-foot-high building. About 60,000 square feet of shops and restaurants would replace the mall, which was built in the 1970s.

This project, however, is still not finalized because it requires local residents oppose leasing the city's 11 acres of beachfront property for 99 years and building a Marriott hotel/condo that's 300 feet tall.

Needless to say the developers will get local resident opposition but there is a chance they can work out a compromise. It's not a definite but it looks like it's in the works.

edo


----------



## normab (Sep 11, 2006)

*Another update*

We were told last week at a Surfwatch presentation the the CasaMagna Cancun will be converted to TS.   We hope so--it's a beautiful resort and was built so many of the units have an ocean view, even if from the side.


----------



## Kazakie (Sep 11, 2006)

*No Santa Barbara anytime soon (at least by the water)*



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> As a Southern California owner I am going to cry  -- we need more out here like in Santa Barbara or San Francisco (non-grand residence type).



Marriott (and Fess Parker) for years have been trying to get zoning for ocean front-eque development.  Fess gave up and donated the land and now it's a park (thanks Fess).  So unless something drastic happens, no marriott any time soon in SB (the hotels in Buellton & Ventura is the best they've done so far).


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2006)

Chase Palm Park in Santa Barbara is gorgeous...and I'm glad that it's there.  But it sure would be nice to have a beachfront Marriott timeshare in Santa Barbara! 

I was hoping that Levy's Entrada de Santa Barbara resort...which was finally granted approval after years of negotiating with the city and the Coastal Commission...would be a Marriott.  Instead he chose to make it a Ritz Carlton fractional which is too rich for my blood and doesn't even exchange through II or RCI.  I was very disappointed in this, but my disappointment has been tempered by the fact that the development has never gotten off the ground.  As hard as it is to get a real estate project approved in Santa Barbara, it's amazing to me that this group didn't have all their financing in order and that they haven't begun construction.

Steve


----------



## 1sland (Sep 15, 2006)

*Cancun was mentioned at Owners Update*



			
				normab said:
			
		

> We were told last week at a Surfwatch presentation the the CasaMagna Cancun will be converted to TS.  We hope so--it's a beautiful resort and was built so many of the units have an ocean view, even if from the side.


 
Cancun was mentioned to us at the owners update at Manor Club this past week as new TS location. They said that Mexico was trying to squeeze Marriott at the last minute, and Marriott said NO and that it was effectively NO GO for the moment. They also teased a little about Ireland, and Italy as future TS possiblities.....Also mentioned that there is no truth to the rumors that Marriott is leaving II.


----------



## fmr MVCI (Sep 19, 2006)

in a fomer life, I worked at MVCI.  The rumor mill was rampant, and the fact is, the sales reps had less concrete information than many on this board have.  

The job of the rep is to sell the site that they are on (unless inventory is low and another project in that area is coming on line).  They may allude to pipeline projects, but in most cases, unless the proiperty is ready to sell, the reps are not sure if the rumors are true.


----------



## sage (Sep 20, 2006)

*Projected Marriott T/S - What about in Asia & Australia?*

All the resorts listed are in or close to the US.
Does anyone know exactly where & when the new T/S resorts for Marriott will be in Australia & Asia?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 20, 2006)

See the Marriott press release in the first post in this thread about the new Marriott points program. That's the only announcement Marriott has made. Thus, only Marriott insiders have a better handle on where and when such additional Pacific timeshares will be added to the Marriott timeshare family.


----------

